# diy garter bar



## jwkiwi

After looking at the price of garter bars I have decided to try and make one myself. Has anybody made one? If so I would love to hear how it went. I am trying to figure out what glue to use - wood, craft or hot glue, and suggestions?


----------



## susieknitter

I too have been watching the Garter bars on Ebay, and yes, they are going for a high price. I was thinking of trying to make one, we will have to get our heads together.
Sue.


----------



## evesch

jwkiwi said:


> After looking at the price of garter bars I have decided to try and make one myself. Has anybody made one? If so I would love to hear how it went. I am trying to figure out what glue to use - wood, craft or hot glue, and suggestions?


Check out the new Kris Crafter garter bars for almost every gauge machine out there. Diana S has video review of his product and I am saving pennies for it.


----------



## hobbyknitter

I have the old style for my standard and bulky and also Kris's for my midgauge. But here is how someone made theirs for their bond machine: http://www.yarns-and.com/Club/GarterBar.htm I have not tried it myself, and also forgot that Heidi has her version: http://heidisknittingroom.com/GroovyPlusBobbyPinGarterBar.htm But Google "how to make a garter bar" and you may find others as well.
Godspeed Berda


----------



## Jaszy

Yes I made a garter bar for my brother bulky years ago. Still have it. I used two thin pieces of wood (almost like wooden rulers) and marked with pencil on one for the location of each needle and then put a small dot of hot glue on one piece of wood and centered the bobby pin at each mark. Then I glued the two pieces of wood together. It is still stuck after all these years. And works! Sure was cheap as I didn't have to buy anything.
I also just made a sponge bar for my electronic machine out of desperation and it works great! Just used 3/8" wide weather stripping and inserted it into the cleaned metal bar and then glued satin ribbon on top and taped the ends with clear packing tape. There is a video showing how to do it. And best of all, it works! I was a little concerned about using it in an electronic machine as I thought perhaps they might be picky but I guess not.


----------



## jwkiwi

I picked up a few paint stirrers at home depot (both sizes) which I thought would work for me as I only knit hats. I might get my glue gun out and give it a try this weekend.


----------



## KateWood

The original 9mm bulky sets are very scarce resulting in a highe value. With the end of the year and the holidays coming up, demand raises the price for any of the KM accessories. After the holidays you will find them more reasonably priced.
The original GBs have features not found on other GB's making them much easier and versatile to use. The 4.5 mm standard guage set can be used eon on the 9mm bulky KM.
dianaknits.com has great videos on the multiple uses for these handy accessories.


----------



## Chrissy

jwkiwi said:


> After looking at the price of garter bars I have decided to try and make one myself. Has anybody made one? If so I would love to hear how it went. I am trying to figure out what glue to use - wood, craft or hot glue, and suggestions?


I hope to be getting one with a machine and ribber next week. Not seen a garter bar before, but might be able to get an idea from it.


----------



## Kathleen's daughter

I looked at a video "using a bond garter bar" and thought I would try slipping the stitches onto a slim flexible double-pointed needle, turning it around and replacing them, knitting a row, then doing it again to have the correct side facing me again. This'll be for the hem-edge only, and I'll see how I go.

Otherwise I can see that suggestion of making it with slim wooden lathes sandwiching hot-glued bobby-pins would be the way to go. Thank-you all.

Will try out today for a dress for G.D


----------



## Entity

I know this thread is about a month old... have you been able to find a garter bar set?

Check Lora Kinnan's website below. She has garter bar sets for the standard gauge for only $25 + shipping. I believe she also have 1 set for the bulky KM. It's best to call her for information.
http://www.daisyknits.com/machinesforsale.htm


----------



## antsyd

Just found this thread on the DIY garter bar for the 9mm machines - bobby pins and a strip of wood is genius! I think I'm going to try this. Any other tips or recommendations on making your own? Anyone else use other materials or have any thoughts? I might use a second strip of wood just to secure the pins more firmly.


----------



## busysuzy

I have just made 2 different length garter bars for my 6mm gauge machine and they work great, bobby pins and lengths of wood glued together with strong craft glue ( left clamped together for 24 hours).


----------



## GinB

On the off chance that anyone still has this topic open on their "Watch" list, this morning I found instruction on how to make your own garter bar using different materials than had been mentioned previously in this topic. The instructions I speak of can be saved as a PDF file from here:

http://www.needlesofsteel.org.uk/files/makeagarterbar.pdf


----------



## GrandmaLiz

:thumbup: Good illustrations. I will give it a try when I find some strips of wood  .


----------



## GrammaAnn

I tried making my own garter bar one time, but it was hard to get them accurate. If one is going to be doing very much work with the garter bar, there is no substitute for good tools purchased for that purpose. I bought the real thing and have never been sorry. It is hard enough to do garter bar turning without using tools that are not of the highest quality. IMHO. Ann


----------



## sharronaw

I have tried several times making my own, I had my husband drill over 100 tiny holes in a yard stick and we glued bobby pins in each hole. They stuck but the garter bar didn't work as the stitches wouldn't come off smoothly. Next try was the hair scrunchy. Couldn't line them up evenly to match he needles, next try was paper clips and now I own a Suzuki! Still looking for one for the brother 350- I agree with GrammaAnn. Sometimes you just should buy the tool.


----------



## iamkrista

I have made this. Made one for my first Ultimate Sweater Machine. It worked OK, but was pretty hard to get all of the spikes to line up properly. I used a wooden ruler, and some gorilla glue. 

One problem I had is that there wasn't any narrowing in the individual spikes to help keep the yarn loops in place. 

I threw it in the box when I sold my USM. Haven't made one for my standard gauge, but I'd rather spend the money if I think I need it.


----------



## Cookiecat

This is GENIUS!!~ Thanks so much for posting it!!


GinB said:


> On the off chance that anyone still has this topic open on their "Watch" list, this morning I found instruction on how to make your own garter bar using different materials than had been mentioned previously in this topic. The instructions I speak of can be saved as a PDF file from here:
> 
> http://www.needlesofsteel.org.uk/files/makeagarterbar.pdf


----------



## Cookiecat

Thanks so much Gin B!! This looks like one I can actually tackle making!! Wonderful!!


GinB said:


> On the off chance that anyone still has this topic open on their "Watch" list, this morning I found instruction on how to make your own garter bar using different materials than had been mentioned previously in this topic. The instructions I speak of can be saved as a PDF file from here:
> 
> http://www.needlesofsteel.org.uk/files/makeagarterbar.pdf


----------



## Tallie9

I found this site that has 3D printed garter bars for various gauge machines....They are sold in sections....then you would have to buy the threaded rods...washers and nuts to join the sections together..
http://www.shapeways.com/search?q=garter+bar


----------



## behand

I bought two sections for my bond, really didn't like to flimsy my the time I put it all together with everything might have been cheeper to order the real thing.


----------



## Tallie9

behand said:


> I bought two sections for my bond, really didn't like to flimsy my the time I put it all together with everything might have been cheeper to order the real thing.


If you're referring to the 3D printed ones......That's good to know.....I held off ordering for the bulky because I wasn't sure they'd be sturdy enough....


----------



## Patrina

GinB said:


> On the off chance that anyone still has this topic open on their "Watch" list, this morning I found instruction on how to make your own garter bar using different materials than had been mentioned previously in this topic. The instructions I speak of can be saved as a PDF file from here:
> 
> http://www.needlesofsteel.org.uk/files/makeagarterbar.pdf


Thank you I will try this method, did not like the idea of trying to line up bobby pins but I can see this will work and I have some combs here.


----------



## Cookiecat

Finally tried making one with bobby pins - I hung them on the end of the needles on my USM - and came up behind them with a yardstick with very sticky tape on it. Pressed them on the tape and lined them up with a strip of narrow cardboard with monster glue on it. Let that dry, removed tape and glued yardstick to other side, clamped for 18 hrs. Seems ok but pins a bit long. Planning on winding yarn around pin bases to shorten them up. 100 pin garter bar. Now to see if it works! Planning on making shorter ones using the flexible hair comb idea when I pick some of those up. Thanks for all the good ideas, links and help!


----------

